# Ardex CD - can it be colored?



## diveski11 (Apr 14, 2014)

Just came across an article about "dressing" concrete to cover spalling, small cracks, etc. Does anyone know if you can add pigment to Ardex CD to get a colored concrete topping?


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

generally speaking, any conc product can be colored - either by liquid pigment or dry powder,,, 1 can add color by integrating in the mix water OR spritzing on the finished surface.

be sure the material's water-based - add the color to the potable mix wtr - then add mtl. 

caution - color works best when white cement is in the mix - portland's already grey so results aren't as desireable :no:


----------

